

Show HN: Indies can make multiplayer games too - colinshark
http://www.gimbalgame.com
I recently launched my project of the past two years: Gimbal, a 2D space shooter.<p>Gimbal is multiplayer because my best gaming experiences have been in multiplayer games. Multiplayer is a bit of a gamble because it requires a sturdy player base, but I think it is essential. My feature list was also ambitious (physics, custom UI, ship editor), but I just pushed my launch date back until I reached my goals. I'm very happy with the final product. Check it out! There is a free demo as well.
======
soundoflight
This is a really great game. Haven't seen anything like this before.

